# Wanted: Design Input



## Erdbeereis (Mar 15, 2013)

I drew up a few kitchen knife designs and I wanted to know if you guys could see any major design flaws. Here are some (not so good) pics.

All of the knives will be 52100 I think. Is that good as long as I send the blades out for HT?

Some paring knives.
4" blade and about 4" handle

1.25" tall

.0935" thick stock. 

The lines would be nice and straight when I actually make them, but it was hard to cut them out perfectly.







A 240mm gyuto, a 7" chef's knife, and a 8" chef's knife.

4-4.5" handle

.125" thick stock












The handles on all of the knives would be a bit different but I didn't want to have to cut out the knife again.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 15, 2013)

I think you need to get a decent Japanese gyuto and study it. You will do yourself a favor down the road.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 15, 2013)

_*Note - OP is making these knives for himself. He does not sell knives._ 


Good luck with your project Erdbeereis


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 17, 2013)

My first impression was that the style you like is similar to Bob Kramer's knives.
I didn't want to take his images and post them here,
but I would suggest doing a Google image search and look at his knives, 
and then decide what changes you want to make while retaining the style you like.


----------

